# Corvette AND GTO???



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Anybody drive a Corvette and a GTO???...how 'bout as their only transportation???...thinking about getting a GTO to go with my 'Vette...I would use the GTO as my everyday driver...thoughts???
Bill


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd say hell yes even though I don't have a Corvette. The GTO is by far the most comfortable daily driver I have ever owned and it's still a lot of fun to drive when you feel like putting your right foot down.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I think fergyflyer has both. But maybe just a vette.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

how's the GTO in the white stuff??? Still drivin' it in the snow???
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## NMOne (Aug 6, 2006)

The GTO shouldn't be any different in the snow than any other car out there as long as common sense and the proper tires are used. I've seen more than one Viper or Vette make it through a snowy day up here.


----------



## mot76 (Jan 25, 2007)

It would be like driving a BMW in the snow. Slow and steady. Has anyone wondered why the new GTO has never had a white version? Maybe get too dirty shipping it over here? I'd like to see one in white with red interior.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Not much difference in the Vette or Goat comfort wise. The Vette sits lower and is more diffucult to get in and out of vs. the GTO. And yes I have both, GTO 05 M6 and Vette 07 C6 semiauto.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks guys...Dragon 32...excellent news...this is what I was looking for...it is a bit difficult for me to get in and out of the 'Vette...was wondering (and thinking) that the GTO might be more easy to enter...waiting for the water meter man to install this new water meter then I may be off to test drive (and fit... ) a GTO since I already took the day off...are these your only cars, the 'Vette and the GTO???...I manytimes make the "compromise" of trying to get a four door in case I have passengers or a truck for those times when I need to haul stuff but honestly, I think I am a car guy and I am wondering if it is the go fast that has me mesmerized by this GTO (Dad had a '62 Catalina growing up and I have owned or family has owned Sunbirds, 3 Grand Prix, 3 Bonnevilles...well you understand...I was close to getting the Grand Prix GXP when I let a little disagreement with the dealer (remember Bill...it is JUST business  ) get personal and I bugged out to Mazda) or can I get this and really enjoy driving...I almost ALWAYS compromise...(except for the 'Vette...still miles of smiles)...and at nearly 46, I need to make ME happy...
Thanks for the help so far...
Bill


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

mot76 said:


> It would be like driving a BMW in the snow. Slow and steady. Has anyone wondered why the new GTO has never had a white version? Maybe get too dirty shipping it over here? I'd like to see one in white with red interior.


What an idea! I would love to see a White GTO with red leather..I see the white M3's with red leather and I gotta say...I like! Wouldnt be a bad idea. Has anyone heard speculation of a GTO 6.2 being released in 08?? Thats what my salesman at the dealership told me


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

from the posts that I have read, the GTO is a great daily driver for vette guys. Simply because it has the vette powerplant but a much nicer interior for everyday use. and as for snow, as long as you're easy on the throttle ( and have a shovel on hand :lol: ) you should be able to get around.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

oh yeah 1 more thing. the backseats are very comfy, even for 6 feet tall people. ( getting them in there is a different story  )


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I have had a vette prior to my GTO... I miss it!! But the GTO is a great substutrute... remember there is no backseat in a vette!:cheers


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

For a white GTO go to : www.revengegto.com


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

smokin455 said:


> For a white GTO go to : www.revengegto.com


    

My heart won't stop beating fast. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

B!TCHIN'! I want that body kit and those wheels!


----------



## djgcue (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a 06 GTO and a 06 C6 Vette. For me the Vette is alot easier to drive. I feel to high in the GTO and the shifter feels notchy. The GTO sounds more aggressive stock vs. stock but I added B&B bullets to my C6 so it's loud as hell now. You can definitely feel the extra weight of the GTO. I do agree that the seats in the GTO are alot more comfortable than the C6. The leather feels luxurious in the GTO compared to the C6 vinyl leather feel.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

djgq,
exactly my thoughts on the GTO after test driving one today...feel up high...which is what I want in my everyday over the 'Vette...the leather is SOOOOO much better than my C5...sounds great too...I am very excited...trying to calm down, but I may have been bitten by the "Tiger..."
Bill


----------



## mot76 (Jan 25, 2007)

That car looks good in white! Though, the rear wheel opening flares look a bit overwhelming in my opinion.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey if u r gonna drive in the snow do not get the 18inch rims get the 17s they have the winter tires i had both and it is very difficult with the tires that come on the 18s , i will get 17s for next winter and then switch back to 18s in the spring good luck :cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Well now you guys have gone and done it...just got back from a dealer with my brand new '06 GTO with the bodykit and 17" Wheels...couple of dealers done me wrong and I don't know where anyone in Chicagoland can get $26999 'cuz I sure didn't but I did get a smokin' deal on a Quicksilver with the redhot interior...
Bill


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! :cheers 
Howsitfeel?!arty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the LS2 seems full of power (of course it does!)...I haven't really driven it to its potential yet but I can open it up because this one had about 800 miles on it...compared to my C5 it doesn't feel as sharp (in every way) but that is not a bad thing...it handles nice, it rides nice and it goes fast...it sounds great (what kind of exhaust comes on the body kit??? Mine are polished stainless with two tailpipes a side with the body kit?)...I sit up higher and entry and exit will be a breeze compared to the C5...it looks mean (the GF said it looked bada$$ and she never says stuff like that ) and my buddy says I am back in the "guy club" for dumping my Mazda 6...  ...by the way, got my first honk from a red '04 last night on Butterfield in Oak Brook...I flashed my lights back at you and thanks for that...sorry if I don't yet know GTO protocol as I had just left the dealership in Naperville...anyway...I tried to get pics last night but it was too dark...I apologize if I stole someones avatar pic...found it on the web and wanted to use it until I get my own...if it is yours and you don't want me using it, let me know and I'll remove it...
Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

*vette & GTO*

The GTO is a Great car for everything, a real blast to drive.. if you buy one,, you will end up sticking the vette in the garage and just let it sit there..the GTO is more comfortable, smoother, and YES,, quicker


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I also have both.I have a 05 GTO Auto w/18s and an 02 Z.I use them both as toys.Can't really say one rides better than the other-I enjoy both of them for what they are!


----------



## lonestarshack (Apr 21, 2007)

You are thinking about exactly what I did just this weekend. I have an '04 Z06 and just bought a new '06 GTO this weekend. I looked long and hard for a second car (daily driver) and found that the GTO was the best fit. I drove the M3, RS4, 350Z, RX8, and nothing compared to the GTO!! That is of course, IMHO.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...and you aren't alone...mine is one month old today...actually took the C5 out for a drive for the first time since I bought the GTO...love 'em both and why can't you have a GTO as a daily driver??? 
Bill


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Dragon 32 said:


> Vette 07 C6 semiauto.


As far as I know, Vettes only come in A6 auto (optional) or M6 manual (std). If it has a torque converter it's an AUTO.

Ferrari's F1, BMW's SMG, etc., have computer-controlled manual trannies, which some people consider 'semiauto' due to their 'automatic' mode. The Vette is a regular auto with steering wheel gear selection. Since both Ferrari and GM call their optional trannies 'paddle shift', I can see the confusion. Just setting the record straight. Take care.
JC


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

*GTO now... vette on the way*

We bought the wife an '05 goat with the a4 trannie in June 06. She is so picky that I only get to look at it. So I ordered the 07 convertible 
'vette last tuesday, comes with Z51 performance pkg, MN6, white with cashmere (tan) interior and a beige top. I got such a rush driving the GTO that I had to have more. After being denied that for several months, you can understand why I must have my own muscle car. I gave up hope, storing that secret plan of owning a fast car in the far recesses of my mind, for 20 yrs. Then we bring home her dream car, and man those memories of my muscle-car filled youth came rushing back. My mouth watered and my ass ached for that feeling that leaves pucker marks in the seat when you top the hill and feel the lightness. The GTO is the most exciting car I have driven since my '72 Vette convertible. WOW what a ride. I can hardly wait for delivery and break-in.

BTW - 2007 vettes are on sale at the larger dealers. Kerbeck chevy in NJ is advertising new coupes at 39,999, and Maxie Price in GA will match his price. 

I can now sing my mantra - "I can't drive ................55"


----------

